
Even CEO can't figure out how RadioShack still in business - rjam
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/60924?utm_source=onion_rss_daily
======
madanella
This is satire, right?

~~~
Goladus
If you're not familiar with the onion, I'd recommend taking a break from
whatever important stuff you are doing at the moment and browse around for
awhile. You'll find articles like these:

<http://www.theonion.com/content/news/scientists_create_largest_novelty_atom>

<http://www.theonion.com/content/news/itunes_to_sell_your_home_videos>

<http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28660> (No Jennifer Lopez News Today)

